# Can some one help me to become a freemason please



## oscar (Apr 15, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 15, 2013)

Post your location and a little info about your self, and im sure someone here can get you some contact info for a lodge near you.
:thumbup:
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 16, 2013)

All that is needed is to Ask 1 2 Be 1.


----------



## ijayjeffers (Apr 16, 2013)

My name is Izaak and I stay in the Virginia area I've asked a mason to join but nothing ever progressed. My e mail is ijayjeffers@gmail.com I would appreciate it if someone would help me out


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tbcrisler (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi!

Brother Ben Crisler here....

Manassas VA here....

Please leave some more info about yourself!

I agree, 2 B 1 ASK 1 ........

Manasseh # 182


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ijayjeffers (Apr 16, 2013)

Well my name is Izaak Jeffers jr I'm graduating from college with honors from the auto body mechanics program. I haven't lived the best or most legal lives but I really want to change and I think the brotherhood would help me in this journey my e mail is ijayjeffers@gmail.com you can e mail me if I could become a candidate, also my fiancÃ©e is apart of the eastern star and she has showed me that this could be a very positive influence in my life


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 17, 2013)

One of the requirements in Texas is that you must not have a felony conviction, and you must profess a belief in deity - though the specifics of the last bit is left as a private matter to the man.  I'm not sure of the requirements in Virginia, but chances are they are similar.  If you are good with both of those then the next step is to find a local lodge to you and visit, which we can help with.


----------



## ijayjeffers (Apr 17, 2013)

I do not have a felony and I believe in god. I live in Blair's Virginia.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Robert Ong (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm Indonesian somebody 
please help me to join Freemasonry.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mmorrowsr (Apr 18, 2013)

I live near Tyler Tx. Is there a lodge nearby.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mmorrowsr (Apr 18, 2013)

I am a 32 year old husband and father of six beautiful children. I recently became interested in the brotherhood after speaking with a fellow coworker in the oilfield. Ive researched alot about becoming a mason, and have also read mixed feelings about how people view the freemasonry beliefs and lifestyles. I have come to my own well thought conclusions that the brotherhood would be a respected positive guide to my life and how i would like to live it. Ive heard the stories that the brothers look after each other as family should and i feel that i could offer something to the brotherhood itself. Ive read the post that if i want to be one then i need to ask one...well im here asking for an opportunity to join a family of brothers to help guide me down the same path that brothers before have led you. My email is mmorrowsr@gmail.com if any information can be given, i would be deeply honored. Thank you brothers. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are three lodges in Tyler to contact sir. I would suggest first calling and leaving a message introducing yourself, then find out when they meet and ask of you can come when they meet and introduce yourself to members of the lodge. The secretary of the lodge can help you with your petition. It is a great fraternity and wonderful people. 

Skip to Main Content Area
THU, 04/18/2013 - 10:59PM
Recent Articles
Featured Articles
Login|Join|Follow viafacebooktwitter



Home
Freemasonry
Grand Lodge
Calendars
Media Gallery
Lodges
Lodge Locator
Contact Us
Help Desk
GRAND SECRETARY'S CORNER

2013 Warden's Retreat Registration
Geneaology Requests
Grand Lodge Library & Museum
Grand Lodge Merchandise Order Form
Texas Masonic Family Day
Help for West, Texas
ASK A MASON


FEATURED ARTICLES


The New Web Face of the Grand Lodge of Texas
Welcome to the new eFace of the Grand Lodge of Texas.  Continue Reading...
COMMENTSMOST VIEWEDARCHIVE
Texas Masonic Library & Museum 2012 Commemorative Coin
May 27, 2012 Â· 0 Comment(S)

The New Web Face Of The Grand Lodge Of Texas
May 26, 2012 Â· 2 Comment(S)

Texas Masons License Plates
Nov 21, 2012 Â· 0 Comment(S)
2013 Grand Lodge Merchandise Order Form
Jan 12, 2013 Â· 0 Comment(S)
2013 Warden's Retreat Registration
Mar 23, 2013 Â· 0 Comment(S)
Home Lodge Locator
If any information is incorrect, please contact the Grand Lodge Internet Committee

St. John's Lodge #53

Email: stjohn53@att.net

Lodge Phone: 903-597-6413

Masonic District 16

Located in Smith County



164 Year old Lodge
(Chartered January 19, 1849)

Lodge Address: 323 W. Front St. Tyler,75702

Mailing Address: 323 W. Front St.

Meetings: Second Thursday of each month, 7:00 p.m.




T. R. Bonner Lodge #764

Email: BroLewis764@aol.com

Lodge Phone: N/A

Masonic District 16

Located in Smith County



118 Year old Lodge
(Chartered December 04, 1894)

Lodge Address: 13079 SH 110 N Tyler,75704

Mailing Address: 13079 Hwy. 110 N

Meetings: Third Tuesday of each month, 7:00 p.m.

Meal: 6:00 pm


Tyler Lodge #1233

Email: info@tylermasoniclodge1233.org

Website: www.tylermasoniclodge1233.org

Lodge Phone: 903-592-5552

Masonic District 16

Located in Smith County



87 Year old Lodge
(Chartered December 05, 1925)

Lodge Address: 1329 E. Fifth St. Tyler,75701

Mailing Address: 1329 E. Fifth St.

Meetings: Second Tuesday of each month, 7:00 p.m.






Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 20, 2013)

Robert Ong, do you live on Indonesia?


----------



## bulubabik (May 16, 2013)

I'm a newbie.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AHK (May 19, 2013)

There's a lotta lodges here..still ask???

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## frenchkash (May 27, 2013)

I would like to join The free mason my name is sheldon Thomas from Baltimore md I have a small family of 5 including myself I have a fiancÃ© and 3 so wonderful children's am 23 years old My religion is Islam I don't no much about free mason but I was told that It was about brother hood and never being or feeling alone or having people to open up and ask for advice and wisdom I know it's more to it then that and I Am open to learn !!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Neumann (May 28, 2013)

frenchkash said:


> I would like to join The free mason my name is sheldon Thomas from Baltimore md I have a small family of 5 including myself I have a fiancÃ© and 3 so wonderful children's am 23 years old My religion is Islam I don't no much about free mason but I was told that It was about brother hood and never being or feeling alone or having people to open up and ask for advice and wisdom I know it's more to it then that and I Am open to learn !!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile





ijayjeffers said:


> My name is Izaak and I stay in the Virginia area I've asked a mason to join but nothing ever progressed. My e mail is ijayjeffers@gmail.com I would appreciate it if someone would help me out
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile





Robert Ong said:


> I'm Indonesian somebody
> please help me to join Freemasonry.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile





Mmorrowsr said:


> I live near Tyler Tx. Is there a lodge nearby.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile




Here is the main site for the worlds recognized lodges http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/recognised-foreign-grand-lodges/ you can click on your world location and drill down to your local lodge. If calling and emailing does not work then you should stop by and knock on the door. Most lodges are very warm and welcoming to interested gentlemen.

Make sure your wife supports your decision, Masonry is very family oriented. It will be good to have you, I look forward to your contribution to this forum.


----------



## Andre88 (Apr 17, 2022)

widows son said:


> Robert Ong, do you live on Indonesia?


Can i join to freemason..im indonesian live at bandung city


----------



## Andre88 (Apr 17, 2022)

I can't find lodge in indonesia


Michael Neumann said:


> Here is the main site for the worlds recognized lodges http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/recognised-foreign-grand-lodges/ you can click on your world location and drill down to your local lodge. If calling and emailing does not work then you should stop by and knock on the door. Most lodges are very warm and welcoming to interested gentlemen.
> 
> Make sure your wife supports your decision, Masonry is very family oriented. It will be good to have you, I look forward to your contribution to this forum.


There's no lodge in indonesia..how can join freemason..thank you


----------



## Andre88 (Apr 17, 2022)

I can't find lodge in indonesia


Michael Neumann said:


> Here is the main site for the worlds recognized lodges http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/recognised-foreign-grand-lodges/ you can click on your world location and drill down to your local lodge. If calling and emailing does not work then you should stop by and knock on the door. Most lodges are very warm and welcoming to interested gentlemen.
> 
> Make sure your wife supports your decision, Masonry is very family oriented. It will be good to have you, I look forward to your contribution to this forum.


There's no lodge in indonesia..how can i join freemason..


----------



## coachn (Apr 17, 2022)

<sigh> poor kitten...


----------



## Winter (Apr 17, 2022)

Andre88 said:


> I can't find lodge in indonesia
> 
> There's no lodge in indonesia..how can i join freemason..


You can only join where there is a Lodge.


----------



## Andre88 (Apr 19, 2022)

Winter said:


> You can only join where there is a Lodge.


Okay..thank you brother


----------



## muhammad haikal (Apr 24, 2022)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> Post your location and a little info about your self, and im sure someone here can get you some contact info for a lodge near you.
> :thumbup:
> Freemason Connect Mobile


Haikal putrajaya malaysia


----------



## MarkR (Apr 25, 2022)

muhammad haikal said:


> Haikal putrajaya malaysia








						DGLEA | Home
					






					dglea.com


----------

